# A ? about subwoofers



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

I know that subs can add to a set of speakers especially for movie explosions. but the noise that comes out of a sub does not sound like music to me it just sounds like one note(duh duh duh) over and over again is there such a thing as a sub that sounds like an organ or a bass drum or a double upright bass?
CD


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

cdunphy said:


> I know that subs can add to a set of speakers especially for movie explosions. but the noise that comes out of a sub does not sound like music to me it just sounds like one note(duh duh duh) over and over again is there such a thing as a sub that sounds like an organ or a bass drum or a double upright bass?
> CD


There are many subs that will serve but the keys to getting the performance you want are placement and setup.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree, if your listening to a sub and just constantly hearing the same tune it may be time for a upgrade


----------



## Basshead81 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is the common trait of a cheaper sub and/or likely a placement/setup issue. More times then not a sub just thrown into the room will sound like a one note boomer because there is a big peak or dip in the Frequency Response. A properly placed/setup sub will sound like an extension of the main speakers and you should NOT be able to tell that there is a sub in the room unless you turn the sub(s) off.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

To me what you are talking about is "base reinforcement" rather then subwoofer. A subwoofer enhances the "feeling" of the bottom tow octaves (80hz and below), this energy is more felt then heard, if placed correctly you should not be able to point out where the subwoofer is because the sound is omnidirectional. 

Base reinforcement on the other hand is a helper for that third octave 80-120hz which many if not all smaller speakers such as book shelves cannot attain or sustain without a considerable degree of rolloff (i.e. the sound energy at that frequency has rolled off to the point of being negligible. The problem is that marketing doesn't understand the difference and lumps every speaker with 1 driver in the 8 to 18"+ range a "sub" woofer when it's simply not true. 

You may be asking your sub to play high or lower then the octave it was designed to play. Many subwoofers don't like playing sounds above 80hz and above 80hz the sound is more directional and you will hear it doing its best to play it but not being able to react (move the cone in and out) fast enough, causing the sound to be muddy and/or distorted.


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for responding everyone all I have for a subwoofer at the moment is a bose accoustamass module,been leaning toward upgrading to svs 12 round one or psb 200 both were top picks for home theater mag . I dont have a large room and I take care of my parents so I cant really be shaking the walls but sometimes the bass really bothers me

CD


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

cdunphy said:


> Thanks for responding everyone all I have for a subwoofer at the moment is a bose accoustamass module,been leaning toward upgrading to svs 12 round one or psb 200 both were top picks for home theater mag . I dont have a large room and I take care of my parents so I cant really be shaking the walls but sometimes the bass really bothers me
> 
> CD


What size is your room?


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

my room is 10w x 18L x 8h but dont have full use of the room my ceiling is only 8 ft high for a strip down the middle.at about 4 feet up the walls along the length slant to the roof at about 30 % but I am planning on some mod's that will get me about 12 or 14w x 22L .
CD


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

cdunphy said:


> my room is 10w x 18L x 8h but dont have full use of the room my ceiling is only 8 ft high for a strip down the middle.at about 4 feet up the walls along the length slant to the roof at about 30 % but I am planning on some mod's that will get me about 12 or 14w x 22L .
> CD


You could always get a PB1000 from SVS it's a smaller woofer but gets a lot of praise for it's performance. And if that's not enough for your taste u can always add a second one later down the road.


----------



## mark62 (Nov 5, 2013)

it's "BASS" not "base"


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

cdunphy said:


> I know that subs can add to a set of speakers especially for movie explosions. but the noise that comes out of a sub does not sound like music to me it just sounds like one note(duh duh duh) over and over again is there such a thing as a sub that sounds like an organ or a bass drum or a double upright bass?
> CD


You are describing what is called the one note wonder and there are plenty of them out there.
I had this same concern when contemplating bringing a sub into my home.
Trying to audition subs was pretty much useless since the retail outlets thought turning it up louder would be impressive, when all that did was make me think it would just thump throughout the house.
In addition to the very poor demos "good" subwoofers sold through retail are very expensive.
I studied it for a year before I took the plunge and I am very pleased with the subwoofer.
.... is there such a thing as a sub that sounds like an organ or a bass drum or a double upright bass?....the answer to that is...YES.
You will need to get a good one (the two you mentioned are good ones) and you will need to level match it to the speakers and integrate it into the room.
Once that is done the sub should not call undue attention to itself. When a movie sound track tells it to bark it will bark and when you are playing music you shouldn't even know it is there other than the additional presence or weight it adds to the bass notes.
I encourage you to have confidence that the sub will be a worthy addition to your system.


----------



## HoosierMizuno (Jan 21, 2014)

When it comes to subs, someone mentioned placement. Any recommendations on where you should NOT place the sub.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

depends on the sub really, some my sound horrid in a corner, other no. Best way to find a good place for your sub is the subcrawl






Don't put it in front of the door (people get annoyed going around it)..
Don't use it as a stand for your turntable...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ts understandable that your idea of a sub has been compromised given your using a Bose sub. They are not even a sub woofer as they are designed to re enforce the frequencies that the sat speakers dont do so between 80 and 400hz (not a real sub at all)
Any of the SVS subs will be a night and day difference and you will wonder what you waited so long to do the upgrade.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

CD
Call SVS. Give them your info, requirements, etc... They will recommend the best for your environment. You will never look back! Then you could possibly repurpose the bose piece by turning it into say...a chocolate milk mixer, or mount it on a stick and use as a back massager, or SOMETHING useful. ? It looks as though it's the weakest link in your chain. Once it's gone, and a real sub is in its place, your not gonna believe what you've been missing! 
Will


----------

